# Help with LLP tax returns



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

Am i correct in thinking only SA104s and SA800 have to be filled in and returned?
Also if anyone is confident with these returns, would you mind helping me along?

Cheers in advance

Gav


----------



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

I know you're probably sorted with this now going off the age, but you'll have to complete the main return as well as the SA104. Only one SA800 needs filling in by the nominated person and problems let me know.


----------



## rabiesoflard (Aug 9, 2011)

sorry should have added you'll need to send any other pages as weel like employment, capital gains


----------

